# AFI 2014



## TheRealSV (Feb 3, 2014)

Did anyone get a call for an interview yet? I was waitlisted for director program last year and had already had a Skype interview scheduled this time last year so since I haven't seen anyone posting about AFI status updates and haven't heard from them. I was curious if anyone has been contacted for an interview yet. I hear they take the waitlisted status in consideration for the following year but still biting my nails in anticipation for a call for an interview. I applied to the director and producer track this year and Columbia U. Any other AFI applicants out there and have you heard anything yet?


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 4, 2014)

Am I really the only AFI applicant on the board? I see people stalking but no ones talking.  Ugh I don't want to suffer through this agony alone.  Anybody? Bueller?


----------



## iWonder (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm a screenwriting applicant. Nothing but the sound of silence so far.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi iWonder! Cool beans! Yeah the sound of silence is driving me crazy! lol! I give so much respect to screenwriters because I have tried to write a feature and that middle part, It's always the 30 through 90 pages that is the toughest. Every writer knows how it will start and how it will end but what to do with immense story telling skills in the middle is the hard part, at least of me it is.  Good luck! I see you also applied to Columbia as well! Good luck with that too!


----------



## iWonder (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll co-sign to that; the middle is the toughest part. The faculty must have been very enthused by your work since you were interviewed and waitlisted last year. Did you change anything for this year's application, or did you pretty much keep it the same? Best of luck to you with AFI and Columbia.


----------



## Anon33 (Feb 5, 2014)

I applied for directing...would really love to go.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Anon33, good luck! I know how you feel. I really want to go too.   Hopefully we 3 on this thread get an interview and get in this year!


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 6, 2014)

iWonder said:


> I'll co-sign to that; the middle is the toughest part. The faculty must have been very enthused by your work since you were interviewed and waitlisted last year. Did you change anything for this year's application, or did you pretty much keep it the same? Best of luck to you with AFI and Columbia.


 

They were pretty enthused but that didn't help in the end I was still waitlisted. But honestly it all comes down to the interview because when they contacted me last year, I was the first person they called and the admissions processor told me that I should be proud because I was the first person they wanted to interview because they were very impressed by my application. But as I mentioned in last years forum, I choked up in the interview and that pretty much sealed my fate...hence being waitlisted and now praying to get a call to be re-interviewed. 

Yeah, I rewrote the Narrative Statement but I didn't make it as long as I did last years and it was so tough to do this year because I felt like I articulated myself and my director point of view quite elegantly in last years lol! This year it was like banging my head against the wall trying to figure out what to say that I didn't already say in last years NR and make it sound just as good.  I also submitted two different movies. That was also tough because one of the ones I submitted last year, I think by far was my best work and one of the ones I submitted this year, doesn't look as great because the DP, an undergrad student without much lighting knowledge and well, I don't know much about it myself,  flagged the actors for shadows and so it made for a darkness on the actors and extreme back lighting from the sun on the scene, so hoping they see the acting, story, emotion behind the film rather then the horrible backlighting from the sun in a few of the scenes. Best of luck to you too!


----------



## BkBred (Feb 7, 2014)

Been snooping around to get info on how the interviews go.... So I thought I'd join. 

Anyway, Got my call on the 5th and my interview is all scheduled.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 7, 2014)

BkBred said:


> Been snooping around to get info on how the interviews go.... So I thought I'd join.
> 
> Anyway, Got my call on the 5th and my interview is all scheduled.



Nice!! Congrats! What's your discipline? Oh also when did you submit your application?


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 8, 2014)

So I was scanning the thread I started last year.  There were a great many folks on it sharing info and anxiety as well as excitement at getting accepted for interviews, info on the interview process and happy times when accepted.  So for all the lurkers just reading and not replying check it out its AFI 2013/2014. It may answer a lot of your questions in your mind.  I did see this post and wanted to share it here for everyone.  It eases my mind as I didn't get my app in until minutes before the deadline.  And there are a few posts about people getting in without interviews.  


Hello, I have news. I called today Feb. 20th to AFI to ask about the status of my application for directing. They told me of course that they are reviewing the application. Aaaand, I asked if the committee does interviews only to people that have chances to be accepted, and the people who does not get interviews are rejected already? So they told me that not necessarily. The students that did not get a call or email to have an interview DOES NOT MEAN THAT THEY HAVE NO CHANCES TO BE ACCEPTED. They interview some students that might be accepted, but after the interview they might be not accepted, it depends how they did on the interview. Aaand also, depending on your personal statement, they might not call you for an interview and still be accepted to the program. The interview is just to know a little bit more about you, because probably in the personal statement didn't say much about you and they want to know more. So still people who did get an interview they still have chances to get in. Funny thing is that I got the same answer from AFI, UCLA, and USC. You might be accepted for the items that you submitted. So I wish you all the luck, and hopefully we can all get in and meet in the fall. good luck.​pnrt7, Feb 20, 2013​#128​​ 

*pnrt7New Member*

Message Count:
21
Trophy Points:
1
Location:
Miami Beach

Ratings Received:
+1 / 0 / -0​*They also told me that they review the materials in the order that there were submitted.* So if you submitted at the last minute of the deadline, probably yours will be last to see, but it doesn't mean that you won't be accepted.​


----------



## BkBred (Feb 9, 2014)

TheRealSV said:


> Nice!! Congrats! What's your discipline? Oh also when did you submit your application?


 

Thanks  I'll be going for Directing. It was sometime in late November.


----------



## connorsimpson (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey, everyone! I got a call from AFI last week and scheduled an interview for next Tuesday in LA (the 18th). I'm also applying for Directing. Congrats to everyone else that got a call!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Feb 10, 2014)

I have my interview set for AFI in the begining of March in NYC. Its good to know they are just looking to know more about you.  I looked at other forum from previous years regarding AFI interviews and people said they talked about other forms of Art... I guess I should brush up on some of the painters I like.


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Feb 13, 2014)

Did anyone on here apply to the AFI Screenwriting MFA? If so, has anyone heard anything as of yet? Best of luck to all of us.


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Feb 13, 2014)

I've applied for a Cinematography fellowship.  Haven't heard anything yet.  Anyone else going for cinematography?  Good luck everyone!


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 13, 2014)

Still haven't heard from AFI.  I'm trying to hit up some people I know that go there to see if maybe the waitlisted folks get calls later as they already interviewed us last year so maybe they want to interview the fresh candidates first.  Hahaha, I'm just looking for reasons to not stress about not getting the call yet.  But on the other hand, good news, I did get my interview for Columbia Universities director/screenwriter program!


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 13, 2014)

BkBred said:


> Thanks  I'll be going for Directing. It was sometime in late November.


  Good luck! I see you got your Columbia one too! Congrats!


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Feb 14, 2014)

Anyone else here applying for a Cinematography fellowship?  Everyone I know getting interviews so far are Directing and Screenwriting.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 15, 2014)

Hey Marcus, keep us posted if you get an interview! Good Luck!


----------



## filmluv (Feb 18, 2014)

Marcus Patterson said:


> Anyone else here applying for a Cinematography fellowship?  Everyone I know getting interviews so far are Directing and Screenwriting.


I applied for Cinematography, haven't heard anything yet


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Feb 19, 2014)

Since the deadline was Jan 31st, they may not have started yet.  I don't know anyone else applying for Cinematography, so there's no way to tell for sure.  Just staying hopeful!


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes!!!' I got the call!! Flying to LA in March for the interview! Director program!


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Feb 20, 2014)

Congratulations man!  Glad to hear they are still making calls for interviews haha


----------



## BkBred (Feb 22, 2014)

My friend applied for cinematography. 
He also got his call recently


----------



## Arijit (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi, any International applicants around?


----------



## Emma Weston (Feb 25, 2014)

Just had my call for interview for the Directing Program! I'm an international applicant from London, so my interview is unfortunately a Skype call. Does anybody know roughly how many people get interviewed for each program?


----------



## Ilovefilms (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought this post might be helpful if you haven;t seen it yet.

http://www.filmmaker.com/node/13186


----------



## NedNYC (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi all, 
This has likely already been answered as best it can somewhere above or elsewhere on the forum, BUT: I applied to Columbia and AFI for Directing. I've got an interview scheduled for mid-March at Columbia, to which I was invited on February 16. I've heard nothing from AFI. I got my application in at the last minute for both places.

I suppose what I'm looking for at this point (February 26) is someone to either assuage my nerves (don't worry, you're low in the application pile; they sometimes take longer to invite folks for interviews; sometimes they don't interview at all but accept on other terms; etc.) or drive the hammer home (by now you should have heard something, and if you haven't it means you're likely not headed to California). 

Anyone have any words of wisdom?


----------



## Alfonso Jaramillo (Feb 26, 2014)

Cinematography here. No call yet. After multiple unanswered emails it came to light that the admissions department had not included the recommendation letters in my application. So it wasn't until last week that they had all the papers in order. They "guaranteed" that it didn't hurt my chances. Still can't help but feel like I'm screwed.


----------



## NedNYC (Feb 26, 2014)

"Waiting is the hardest part."

I'm hesitant to email anyone to ask by when they try to have all those interview calls made, because it seems like it would put whomever answered in the awkward position of having to say, "Oh, well, if you haven't received an invitation to interview yet...you're probably done." (Obviously, it's not THAT awkward, because they're not the ones applying and putting their money and a bit of self-worth on the line by asking relative strangers to decide who fits the best in a small class, but still.) Anyway, if anyone here has gone through this before, perhaps they can make a reasonable prediction of a date by which if one hasn't heard anything, one can probably stop worrying. Hands?


----------



## Helen Forsdale (Feb 26, 2014)

Cinematography app - no news aside from the email stating that they received my application.

I wouldn't worry just yet - if you read the forums from last year's applicants, it looks like many people didn't get asked for an interview until well past the March 15 notification. Looks fairly consistent from the past two years that cinematography calls went out in late March...

So fingers crossed. 

Best of luck to everyone!

Edit: Alfonso : did you not receive the email stating that your application was complete?

Ned: while my post is aimed at cinematography folk, it looks like directing isn't consistent at all. You should ask the dude who started the thread - he's applied more than once, seems pretty knowledgeable about the application process for directors...


----------



## Kevin Huang (Feb 26, 2014)

directing app

still waiting, nothing so far

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lucas C. (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey guys, I applied for Producing and got an e-mail for an interview next week !  Has anybody already had one ? I'm wondering what they're going to ask.


----------



## Alfonso Jaramillo (Feb 26, 2014)

Helen Forsdale said:


> Edit: Alfonso : did you not receive the email stating that your application was complete?



Helen I didn't get an email confirmation. My recommenders forwarded AFIs reply to each one confirming they had received the recommendation letters. Despite multiple emails asking about the status of my application it took three weeks after the deadline before they answered and when they did, they said they were still waiting on my recommendation letters! Apparently it was all resolved on the 19th.


----------



## AviQ (Feb 26, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Hey guys, I applied for Producing and got an e-mail for an interview next week !  Has anybody already had one ? I'm wondering what they're going to ask.


Hey there! I'm an AFI Producer alum, I can tell you that they're going to ask about your background a bit, if you don't come from Film, they may ask why do you want to pursue film as a career.
They'll also inquire if you need financial help, apply to their 1st year scholarships and so on.
Sometimes they ask about your likes as a prospect producer, like what do you expect to be doing in 5yrs or what your ultimate goal is.
Is a relaxed interview so no worries, I had mine over the phone but if you happen to go to campus or the NYC interviews, don't go overboard on the way you dress, as in be yourself, don't wear a suit or something if that's not you, they like it when you feel natural and they can get a grasp of the real person.

Hope that helps.


----------



## AviQ (Feb 26, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> I thought this post might be helpful if you haven;t seen it yet.
> 
> http://www.filmmaker.com/node/13186


That review is SUPER OLD - The program has changed heaps since then. Yes, people get discontinued for 2nd year, but the 80% does continue. You have to be really bad at your commitment and talent for them not to continue a fellow, and most of the time people are given enough notice to know they have to step it up.
Also equipment has been revamped in the last few years, new or remodeled theaters, more cameras, etc.


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 27, 2014)

Helen Forsdale said:


> Cinematography app - no news aside from the email stating that they received my application.
> 
> I wouldn't worry just yet - if you read the forums from last year's applicants, it looks like many people didn't get asked for an interview until well past the March 15 notification. Looks fairly consistent from the past two years that cinematography calls went out in late March...
> 
> ...


 


Hahaha! Yep I am somewhat knowledgeable about it but I'm not a dude.  Yes I applied for the first time to AFI and grad school in general last year. I only applied to AFI, but being waistlisted, I decided to apply to two school this year just in case, AFI and Columbia U.

Anyway, last year I went through interview process and was waitlisted for the director program. I started the thread last year...folks should check it out, it has tons of info from many candidates from last year in terms of interview questions, when folks got called, etc.. http://www.studentfilms.com/threads/afi-2013-2014-applicants.10819/

I was told specifically from an admissions rep that they do take in consideration the waitlist status for the following years application so if you were waitlisted last year and reapplying this year, they do take that into consideration (Columbia U does not)..chances are you will get a call. I was seriously stressed too because I got called 2/1 and had my interview 2/7 last year (I submitted my app by October 2012)...this year I got called on Wed of last week so 2/19 (I submitted my app 15 minutes to midnight of 11/31/2013). So trust me I get the stress if you haven't been called by this time last year and still haven't heard anything but last year many people got called past March 15th including a young lady from Europe and she was accepted by the deadline of April 1st (Which is when we directors find out our fate). If you get an email from AFI on April 1st/2nd it usually means two things, you have been accepted or waitlisted. If you do not receive an email by those two dates, it usually means you were rejected and you will get an official letter in the mail telling you this. Here are the dates for knowing our fate:

Directing April 1, 2014​Cinematography March 14, 2014​Screenwriting March 14, 2014​​Rolling admissions notifications will be approximately three months after receipt of application or by July 1, 2014.​​Editing​Producing​Production Design​​ 
I believe because Cinematography application receipt was extended until end of January, they will probably still be calling for interviews up until March 14th and probably advise folks after that date because of the extension so I wouldn't stress Cinematographers...but you can always call admissions and ask..they are nice folks.
Anyway, hope that helps some folks..and definitely check out last years forum at the link above...we had tons of scared applicants asking questions and sharing..not so much this year.


----------



## RedLeader (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have a few questions I was hoping some fellow applicants or alumni may have answers to...

I haven't had much luck in finding out what day to day life is like for AFI students. Do Directing fellows need to be in class daily? Is it possible to maintain a job while attending?

Is anyone applying currently working professionally as a director? As in, that's your only job and you're making a living doing it either in a commercial or corporate capacity? Does anyone know of someone who attended with that background? 

Thanks!


----------



## TheRealSV (Feb 27, 2014)

RedLeader said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a few questions I was hoping some fellow applicants or alumni may have answers to...
> 
> ...


 



RedLeader said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a few questions I was hoping some fellow applicants or alumni may have answers to...
> 
> ...


 

Hey RedLeader, I can't answer on what the class schedule is but I mentioned in my interview last year that I wanted to make films on the side and the two interviewers told me I wouldn't have time to make additional films beside the 3 that are required. They stated that I would also be working on other students films so pretty much your schedule is full whether your actually in class or not. Your collaborating on the pre-pro & pro of other students film while also developing your own. They did also state it is very difficult to have a job while in the program, like nearly impossible. I do work in the film industry currently as a director, UMP/Line Producer and script supervisor.


----------



## RedLeader (Feb 27, 2014)

TheRealSV said:


> Hey RedLeader, I can't answer on what the class schedule is but I mentioned in my interview last year that I wanted to make films on the side and the two interviewers told me I wouldn't have time to make additional films beside the 3 that are required. They stated that I would also be working on other students films so pretty much your schedule is full whether your actually in class or not. Your collaborating on the pre-pro & pro of other students film while also developing your own. They did also state it is very difficult to have a job while in the program, like nearly impossible. I do work in the film industry currently as a director, UMP/Line Producer and script supervisor.


 
Thanks for your reply!

That was very helpful. I'm trying to figure this out for myself, so my apologies for being so prying, but since you're already currently working as a Director, can I ask what you're hoping to get from attending AFI? 

Thank you again


----------



## katanya (Mar 1, 2014)

I might have some info you guys want to know so I'm here to share it

I'm a screenwriting applicant, and this is my second time applying AFI
I was an alternate candidate last year, but ultimately, there was no spot available for me..

And like you guys I'm still waiting to get an invitation for the interview
(Last year, the admissions office told me that they do consider waiting status in a positive way the following year, so I'm desperately hoping to be invited...)

Last year, I had applied only few hours before the deadline.
I was invited to the interview on March 9th, had interview on 16th, and finally was notified as an alternate candidate on 29th.
It is true that I got the invitation long after than the other applicants got theirs,
But personally  I don't think the same thing would happen again for those who applied before the deadline.
Last year, they originally posted that the result would be out on March 1st, but however, they postponed it due to unexpected huge amount of applications.
I guess my late invitation derived from that kind of swamp they had. (Besides, last year they accepted the recommendation letters offline, so I got the confirmation of my app being completed like the last week of Jan. Since they have online system to fasten their work, I assume there will be no delay like that)
So yesterday, I specifically asked the admissions office whether the results are going to be announced as scheduled or not, and they say it won't be delayed like last year,
and that they are wrapping up the final reviews and interview process for Screenwriters. 

Maybe I'm wrong, and I hope to be wrong,
but I guess next week will be our last chance to get those invitations...
But you know, it might only applied to the screenwriting applicants, and AFI's admission process is kind of based on rolling admission,
so don't take my word for it.

But please make sure your app is completed or not, cuz, it is their first time to receive the recommendation letter online
and I too had some trouble with sending recommendation, so my app was completed two weeks after the deadline.

If you want to know the status of your application, Please do call the admissions office,
their admission process might be outdated, but they are the kindest! Actually, it might sound odd, but that is one of the main reasons I want to go AFI. I was so impressed by their kindness.

I wish the best to get some good news next week, for all of us, nervebreaking nail biters like myself.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info Katanya! Red, I want to be the best storyteller I can be and the amazing connections you'll make.


----------



## Kevin Huang (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all,

So waited like everyone for a call for setting up interview, none ever came.
but I just received a letter from AFI inquiring about if i will need financial aid
so don't know if it meant anything and I will keep on waiting


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 2, 2014)

AviQ said:


> That review is SUPER OLD - The program has changed heaps since then. Yes, people get discontinued for 2nd year, but the 80% does continue. You have to be really bad at your commitment and talent for them not to continue a fellow, and most of the time people are given enough notice to know they have to step it up.
> Also equipment has been revamped in the last few years, new or remodeled theaters, more cameras, etc.


 
yeah I asked another AFI person who went for just one year and confirmed the same thing.


----------



## Helen Forsdale (Mar 2, 2014)

When I applied, I spoke w/ the admissions office and asked whether or not cinematography would still hear by 3/14. They said that regardless of the extended application deadline, we should still be notified by that date...but they didn't specify if it would be for an interview, or acceptance. 

BUT - based on the last two years admissions, Cinematography folk didn't hear anything until the end of March...so we might have a few more weeks of nail biting. 

Having said all that - if you read the forums, if you haven't heard anything by April 1st, that's not a good sign.

As for the financial aid letter, I think everyone gets that, but I could be wrong...maybe Ms. SV could chime in?


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Mar 2, 2014)

Man I've only heard about one person getting a Cinematography interview.  I applied before the first deadline, so if they do interviews by submission dates, that's not good haha.  It's gonna be a tough couple weeks I guess.  Good luck to everyone


----------



## jonesy0730 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey everyone,

First, thanks for sharing all your experiences. I went through all 19 pages of last year's AFI thread, and while not exactly reassuring in some cases, it's really nice to find all this solidarity. 

I applied for the Directing MFA and haven't heard back yet. Anyone else know if they're still doing Directing interviews? I just got that Financial Aid letter in the mail on Saturday which threw me for a gut-wrenching loop.

Also applied to UCLA, USC, Columbia and NYU if anyone's interested in swapping stories. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 4, 2014)

AviQ said:


> Hey there! I'm an AFI Producer alum, I can tell you that they're going to ask about your background a bit, if you don't come from Film, they may ask why do you want to pursue film as a career.
> They'll also inquire if you need financial help, apply to their 1st year scholarships and so on.
> Sometimes they ask about your likes as a prospect producer, like what do you expect to be doing in 5yrs or what your ultimate goal is.
> Is a relaxed interview so no worries, I had mine over the phone but if you happen to go to campus or the NYC interviews, don't go overboard on the way you dress, as in be yourself, don't wear a suit or something if that's not you, they like it when you feel natural and they can get a grasp of the real person.
> ...


 
Hey AviQ ! Thank you very much for your reply ! That is useful  Do you have an approx. idea of how long is the interview ? Also, could you give me an idea of AFI's spirit ? I heard that in producing they encourage their students to be more "practical" producers that producers focused on screenwriting. By "practical" I mean people who can actually understand the thoughts behind the cameraman, the production designer etc... Who are more used to teamwork with everybody in the crew than only collaborating with the screenwriter.
I'm not sure if I explained myself very well... haha


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Mar 4, 2014)

Kevin Huang said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So waited like everyone for a call for setting up interview, none ever came.
> but I just received a letter from AFI inquiring about if i will need financial aid
> so don't know if it meant anything and I will keep on waiting


 
I got the same letter, also interview-less.  Did the financial aid letter go to all applicants?


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 4, 2014)

Marcus Patterson said:


> I got the same letter, also interview-less. Did the financial aid letter go to all applicants?


 

As far as I know, the financial aid letter goes to all applicants that submitted an application.  It states on the letter something like, "we were informed by AFI that you have submitted an application.." so not sure if it's necessarily for those that will get called for an interview although it would seem rather crazy to send out 600 letters to applicants as I heard that's about how many submit to the school.  It would make more sense to send it out only to those that may be chosen to interview but....I'm not sure either way if it's all applicants or those chosen to interview.  Lets choose the latter to keep hope alive for you!


----------



## jonesy0730 (Mar 4, 2014)

Just got the call for an interview next week for the Directing program! Has anyone been through it already? What was it like/how did it go?


----------



## katanya (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally I've been invited to an interview, on Tuesday, and it is going to be held on this Friday.
They are literally wrapping up!

@Real SV I also thought you are a dude! I don't know why I thought like that haha
How was your interview? Went ok? I totally screwed up my last year's interview, so I want to be prepared, but I don't know what to prepare geeeeee...


----------



## BkBred (Mar 5, 2014)

jonesy0730 said:


> Just got the call for an interview next week for the Directing program! Has anyone been through it already? What was it like/how did it go?


 
Just had my interview this morning. It was great. They're really easy going and just askquestions to get to know you, who you are as a filmmaker, and what inspires you. We laughed a lot and had a great 30 minutes together just talking about my filmmaking and the AFI experience. Don't sweat it. If you know who you are and how to convey that you'll be fine.


----------



## BkBred (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh! Also, for directing, they assured me that we will be notified by April 1st. That's only three weeks and change away, then we'll all be able to exhale.


----------



## Helen Forsdale (Mar 5, 2014)

On another forum, a former student and TA mentioned that they only send out letters to people being interviewed...BUT that post was dated from 06, so who knows if it's still applicable. 

Having said that, I know other MFA programs make everyone apply for financial aid even if they aren't being granted interviews/admission just because of the deadline for fafsa...

Still, there's hope.



TheRealSV said:


> As far as I know, the financial aid letter goes to all applicants that submitted an application. It states on the letter something like, "we were informed by AFI that you have submitted an application.." so not sure if it's necessarily for those that will get called for an interview although it would seem rather crazy to send out 600 letters to applicants as I heard that's about how many submit to the school. It would make more sense to send it out only to those that may be chosen to interview but....I'm not sure either way if it's all applicants or those chosen to interview. Lets choose the latter to keep hope alive for you!


----------



## Moira (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi guys!

I am a first-year directing student at AFI and I know what you are all going through! I believe I was the last person interviewed last year a week before they send out their decisions and I got a week's notice - so don't worry, there is not a set day when they call. It all depends on which pile your application has landed and with which interviewer.

Also, if you wish to kill the waiting time, you are dearly invited to read my blog about the AFI experience!

http://blog.evamerz.com/

Best,
Moira


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 7, 2014)

I just had my interview yesterday.  It went OK I think.  I did my best. That’s all you can do. They said they liked my film and it stood out which was super flattering to hear.  Even if I don't get in I can be riding high on that complement for a while to fuel my fire.  I tend to be my own worst critic so it’s nice to be validated that I have something worth pursuing.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey Moira! Nice to see you back on the thread and given an update to your first year experience. Yeah, I referenced you earlier in the thread about an applicant that interviewed like right before decisions went out. Definitely gonna check out your blog! Hope to see you there this year! Praying for getting in and not waitlisted again...


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 8, 2014)

BkBred said:


> Who did you interview with?


 


Robert Mandel and Gill Dennis  They were really great and the interview was very easy going.  we talked about the oscars too!


----------



## BkBred (Mar 8, 2014)

Ilovefilms said:


> Robert Mandel and Gill Dennis They were really great and the interview was very easy going. we talked about the oscars too!


 

Sweet! We bonded over a dislike of Spike Lee's remake of OldBoy. They're definitely super cool. Hope we'll be hearing some good new soon.


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Mar 11, 2014)

I too received the financial aid letter, but no interview invitation. Does anyone know if the screenwriting interviews have been decided?


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey again !  I've just been accepted to AFI fin Producing ! I now need to choose between UCLA (producing as well) and AFI... Tough choice but I feel gifted to actually have to choose between those two. Do you guys have an opinion ?


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Mar 13, 2014)

Lucas C. said:


> Hey again ! I've just been accepted to AFI fin Producing ! I now need to choose between UCLA (producing as well) and AFI... Tough choice but I feel gifted to actually have to choose between those two. Do you guys have an opinion ?


 
Congrats Lucas!!  Did you hear from AFI via email or did you receive a letter?


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 13, 2014)

Marcus Patterson said:


> Congrats Lucas!! Did you hear from AFI via email or did you receive a letter?


 
Hey Marcus ! They called me


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if they notify all students of acceptance or rejection, or just those who are accepted and/or interviewed?

Congrats to those who have been accepted, btw.


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 13, 2014)

I got called today for the Producer discipline Interview.  So Tuesday I'm flying to LA to have my director and producer discipline interview! Excited! Congrats Lucas!


----------



## Lucas C. (Mar 14, 2014)

TheRealSV said:


> I got called today for the Producer discipline Interview. So Tuesday I'm flying to LA to have my director and producer discipline interview! Excited! Congrats Lucas!


 
Hey RealSV ! Thank you and good luck for your interview


----------



## Marcus Patterson (Mar 14, 2014)

Today is the listed day they let screenwriters and cinematographers know, assuming everything is on time.  Anyone yet?


----------



## FilmGod (Mar 14, 2014)

Got rejected here.


----------



## filmluv (Mar 14, 2014)

Marcus Patterson said:


> Today is the listed day they let screenwriters and cinematographers know, assuming everything is on time.  Anyone yet?





Marcus Patterson said:


> Today is the listed day they let screenwriters and cinematographers know, assuming everything is on time.  Anyone yet?


Hey, I contacted the Admission's Office  earlier this week and they told me that only those who applied before December 1st were gonna be notified today  ( at least Cinematographers). As I applied on the third week  of January I should have an answer by April 14.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 14, 2014)

any directors get accepted yet?


----------



## Dreamashlee (Mar 15, 2014)

Hey guys ... I just got accepted for cinematography yesterday  ... But also got A waiting list from USC for fall but a definite on spring...what should I do ... I mean after all I want to be both director and dop plz help :b


----------



## Helen Forsdale (Mar 15, 2014)

Dreamashlee  Hey there, can I ask if you interviewed?

But congrats, you have a pretty awesome decision to make, but they're two very different schools / programs.

USC is more of a broad program, where if you want to direct AND dp, you can do that there. You don't need a background in film to attend USC. You'll learn everything from the ground up.

AFI is more focused, and you'll only be able to DP while there. You also need a film background to attend...they don't let anyone in who doesn't have any film experience (undergrad, professional) - so think of it more as a finishing school. 

So yeah, it all depends on you and what you want to do - best of luck!

filmluv - I called as well and had the same answer, although they didn't tell me about the April 14th deadline...so thanks for that!




Dreamashlee said:


> Hey guys ... I just got accepted for cinematography yesterday  ... But also got A waiting list from USC for fall but a definite on spring...what should I do ... I mean after all I want to be both director and dop plz help :b


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 15, 2014)

Helen Forsdale said:


> Dreamashlee Hey there, can I ask if you interviewed?
> 
> But congrats, you have a pretty awesome decision to make, but they're two very different schools / programs.
> 
> ...


 


I totally agree with that... also...  AFI as he said is hyper focused! You don;t get to really do anything else excet your focus.  Also if you don't feel comfortable with being on production AFI is going to be really difficult cause from what I hear they throw you in.


----------



## Dreamashlee (Mar 15, 2014)

Thank you for your advise... I did 2 interviews afi and usc but not calart in which I got accepted stright away and also the sound of silence from NYU  ... Do any of you guys know USC exact tuition fee I'm confuse whether it's 84,000 per year or 3 years in total? 



Helen Forsdale said:


> Dreamashlee  Hey there, can I ask if you interviewed?
> 
> But congrats, you have a pretty awesome decision to make, but they're two very different schools / programs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddie Liu (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, guys, I had my interview really early at February, We had a wonderful 30 minutes laughed time, and the same, they assured me that will be notified by April 1st. Best Wishes to everyone, hope can meet u guys soon in AFI this year.


----------



## utahfilmgirl (Mar 16, 2014)

Still no word over here-for screenwriting. Any other writers awaiting word?


----------



## filmluv (Mar 17, 2014)

Helen Forsdale said:


> Dreamashlee Hey there, can I ask if you interviewed?
> 
> But congrats, you have a pretty awesome decision to make, but they're two very different schools / programs.
> 
> ...


 
I´m sorry the April 14 notification is only meant for me. As I understand it you get notified 3 months after you submitted your application.


----------



## EZSQZ (Mar 17, 2014)

Any other editors hear back? I had my interview mid February but haven't heard anything from them since. The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Mar 18, 2014)

anyone here anything for directing?  I had my interview a few weeks ago in NYC... hmmm


----------



## jfran175 (Mar 19, 2014)

hi everyone! just joined the forum - I interviewed for the directing program today in person. I think they will send out an email april 1st for those who get accepted! good luck everyone!


----------



## Jane257 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, 

I'm joining the thread pretty late in the game but am hoping to connect with some future AFI students.  I was accepted into the producing program last week and sent in my deposit today. Any other producing applicants out there?  I'd love to get to know anyone else who is attending AFI in the fall.  

Good luck everyone!

Jane


----------



## Harpo With a J (Mar 20, 2014)

Jane257 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm joining the thread pretty late in the game but am hoping to connect with some future AFI students. I was accepted into the producing program last week and sent in my deposit today. Any other producing applicants out there? I'd love to get to know anyone else who is attending AFI in the fall.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Jane,

Meet Josh. I'll be a screenwriter fellow at AFI next year. 

Ditto, best of luck to everyone!

Josh


----------



## Cmoe (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi everyone in the forum.
I'm an AFI director Alumni graduated in 2012 from Italy. For any of you who would like infos about the AFI program please let me know. 
Best.


----------



## Anon33 (Mar 22, 2014)

Cmoe thanks for posting, I am wondering what other schools you applied to and why you chose AFI. 

Went for my interview a couple of weeks back for directing and as far as I know, they are interviewing until the 22/23? Then will make their decisions. I am not sure about those dates but I remember the dates I had to choose from were late...they did say that they would let people know on the 1st. This is driving me nuts!


----------



## NedNYC (Mar 24, 2014)

Just got the call to interview for directing. Phew! They're running up to the wire on this one, as they're supposed to release decisions on April 1. Anyway, the thing's tomorrow, so I thought I'd cast about one last time for any advice on how it might go. I'll be interviewing with Peter Markham, head of the directing discipline, as well as a recent alum. 

Any words of wisdom from those who have already interviewed? My Columbia interview was quite pleasant, but this may be a different animal altogether...


----------



## jfran175 (Mar 27, 2014)

NedNYC said:


> Just got the call to interview for directing. Phew! They're running up to the wire on this one, as they're supposed to release decisions on April 1. Anyway, the thing's tomorrow, so I thought I'd cast about one last time for any advice on how it might go. I'll be interviewing with Peter Markham, head of the directing discipline, as well as a recent alum.
> 
> Any words of wisdom from those who have already interviewed? My Columbia interview was quite pleasant, but this may be a different animal altogether...


 

Hey Ned! Goodluck with the interview! I also interviewed for directing.

Mine was pretty chill - just asked things like my fav director, things i've read recently, how i plan to pay for school, what was the message i was conveying in my short documentary i submitted. There were two interviewers - one seemed to ask a little more challenging questions - maybe a little bit of a case of good cop bad cop. Goodluck again!


----------



## Anon33 (Mar 27, 2014)

jfran175 said:


> Hey Ned! Goodluck with the interview! I also interviewed for directing.
> 
> Mine was pretty chill - just asked things like my fav director, things i've read recently, how i plan to pay for school, what was the message i was conveying in my short documentary i submitted. There were two interviewers - one seemed to ask a little more challenging questions - maybe a little bit of a case of good cop bad cop. Goodluck again!


 
Have you heard anything from them? They have the 1st as their date to contact us but sometimes people hear earlier than that...Good Luck! I interviewed for directing as well...hopefully we all get in and are all directing fellows next year!


----------



## jfran175 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anon33 said:


> Have you heard anything from them? They have the 1st as their date to contact us but sometimes people hear earlier than that...Good Luck! I interviewed for directing as well...hopefully we all get in and are all directing fellows next year!


 

Haven't heard anything at all! anticipation is killing me! Goodluck as well - let's keep each other posted!


----------



## Anon33 (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, let's! I have heard from most of the programs I applied to and after visiting AFI I felt that it was the best fit. This waiting is the worst, I have had to refrain from calling Jordan and asking him...so.many.times.


----------



## Kevin Huang (Mar 28, 2014)

Heard nothing at all from AFI.... Just have to wait then...


----------



## NedNYC (Mar 28, 2014)

My interview seemed to go pretty well. I may have stumbled a bit in one or two of my answers, but they were pretty good questions. I can say, at least, that I always found my way in the end to what seemed to me like a pretty good answer, and there was much nodding and such from the folks on the other end of the Skype video call. So we'll see. Best of luck to everyone for this coming Tuesday's decisions!


----------



## TheRealSV (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh god, Tuesday is around the corner and I am afraid...... so afraid.....


----------



## Anon33 (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone hear anything?


----------



## jfran175 (Apr 1, 2014)

Anon33 said:


> Anyone hear anything?


 
Not yet girl! Hopefully by the end of the day!


----------



## Anon33 (Apr 1, 2014)

jfran175 said:


> Not yet girl! Hopefully by the end of the day!


I am constantly checking  my phone...ugh


----------



## jonesy0730 (Apr 1, 2014)

Got the email that I'm an Alternate first thing this morning. The letter says spots can open up as late as August. Because of course after all this what I want is more uncertainty

Anyone past Fellows know what the odds are? Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## andAKSHUN (Apr 1, 2014)

Got the email this morning as a directing fellow


----------



## jfran175 (Apr 1, 2014)

andAKSHUN said:


> Got the email this morning as a directing fellow


 
congrats!!


----------



## jfran175 (Apr 1, 2014)

jonesy0730 said:


> Got the email that I'm an Alternate first thing this morning. The letter says spots can open up as late as August. Because of course after all this what I want is more uncertainty
> 
> Anyone past Fellows know what the odds are? Good luck to the rest of you!


 
frustrating! I got waitlisted at USC and hated that feeling of uncertainty


----------



## andAKSHUN (Apr 1, 2014)

jfran175 said:


> congrats!!


 

Thanks


----------



## BkBred (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm in as well!


----------



## Ilovefilms (Apr 1, 2014)

I got my acceptance to AFI today!  I got the email this morning and a call from the Dean!  I am so shocked.  I applied just for shits and grins cause I know how hard it is to get in... and I can't believe I got in!


----------



## kfilmnow123 (Apr 1, 2014)

So, if we didn't get an email this morning, it's probably done then?


----------



## jfran175 (Apr 1, 2014)

kfilmnow123 said:


> So, if we didn't get an email this morning, it's probably done then?


 
Not sure! I am in the same boat  i read on last year's forums some people were accepted on april 2nd but who knows!


----------



## kfilmnow123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ya, but looks like everyone got the email the same day. (at least in "AFI 2012" post, I don't see 2013)


----------



## Anon33 (Apr 1, 2014)

You can check your status using embark...just log in with your username and password...


----------



## kfilmnow123 (Apr 1, 2014)

I have no idea what Embark is...


----------



## kfilmnow123 (Apr 2, 2014)

I called AFI, *323.856.7628, they said it's NOT over yet still calling people and will get back to me in 30 min... *


----------



## Rashomon (Apr 2, 2014)

I made it as a director, hurray. Any other directors on here?


----------



## Jane257 (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats to everyone accepted!  I got in as a producer a few weeks ago.  Anyone want to make a facebook group?


----------



## kfilmnow123 (Apr 2, 2014)

Rejection email this afternoon. Well, USC it it then.


----------



## Anon33 (Apr 2, 2014)

Goto afi.com click on apply now...then there is a link within the body of the text that will take you to an application login. I don't remember where I got my login information but if you use your first initial and whole last name for your username and your password is your "student id_AFI"....it should let you in. Once you are in click on admission status...and it will tell you. But it looks like you are on your way to USC, that is a great school! congratulations!


----------



## connorsimpson (Apr 2, 2014)

Made it on to the wait list for the Directing program, but unfortunately, I won't know whether or not I'll make it into the program until after I have to give a final decision to the other schools I applied to. So it looks like I'll be deciding between NYU and Columbia now! Congrats to everyone that got accepted!


----------



## Moira (Apr 5, 2014)

Congrats to everyone who got in! Exciting! I'll see you in the new year! =)


----------



## Helen Forsdale (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, so here's a question: Cars!

I'll be attending as a Cinematography fellow, and I'll be needing a car.

I was wondering what kind of car people recommend? As a cinematographer, will I be hauling gear to shoots and need the storage capacity of an SUV...or will a Sedan do just fine?

If anyone has any insight into this...I'd really love to know.


----------



## BkBred (Apr 12, 2014)

I've seen a good amount of gear packed into a sedan for smaller scale stuff. However, for productions on the scale we'll be doing for our cycle projects (3/4 days) we've always rented a van/small cube truck. 

Id worry about a car for actually getting around LA.


----------



## Helen Forsdale (Apr 12, 2014)

When I was there for my interview, the majority of cars tended to be small crossovers/suv's, and more than a few of them were loaded up with gear. 

My assumption is that directors, writers, producers, etc can get by with a compact or a sedan...but for the cinematographers, something with good storage capabilities might be really useful.

Anyone in the program feel like chiming in? (not that any of you frequent the forum...)



BkBred said:


> I've seen a good amount of gear packed into a sedan for smaller scale stuff. However, for productions on the scale we'll be doing for our cycle projects (3/4 days) we've always rented a van/small cube truck.
> 
> Id worry about a car for actually getting around LA.


----------



## Moira (Apr 19, 2014)

Helen Forsdale: I am a directing fellow, but most cinematographers I now have normal-sized cars with a well-sized trunk or small SUVs, because parking at AFI is a nightmare and it gets though if you have a big car. For productions, we always rent trucks for all the equipment, so you don't have to worry about that. If you want to keep gels, smaller equipment stuff and smoke machines and the likes in your car and use them for exercises or shooting, a smaller SUV might work better for you. But you definitely don't need more.


----------



## Ilovefilms (Apr 19, 2014)

i turned down AFI  so someone on the waitlist is getting in.


----------



## film90 (May 19, 2014)

Has anybody else heard anything recently? I got put on the alternate producer list about two weeks ago. Does anybody know the chances of getting in from the alternate list? Also when are the deadlines for those who were accepted to decide? 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## lyfzf9 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello ppl, anyone waiting to hear for MFA Producing Fall'14 admission interview?


----------



## lyfzf9 (Jul 15, 2014)

film90 said:


> Has anybody else heard anything recently? I got put on the alternate producer list about two weeks ago. Does anybody know the chances of getting in from the alternate list? Also when are the deadlines for those who were accepted to decide?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


 
Hi there, are you talking about AFI-MFA Producing course? They have extended their deadline to 1st of August. Have they already declared their list?


----------



## Ishan (Sep 11, 2014)

Jane257 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm joining the thread pretty late in the game but am hoping to connect with some future AFI students. I was accepted into the producing program last week and sent in my deposit today. Any other producing applicants out there? I'd love to get to know anyone else who is attending AFI in the fall.
> 
> ...


 

Hello Jane,

I am Ishan an aspiring candidate for the MFA in producing at AFI. It is really good to hear that you have been admitted at AFI. I too am planning  to apply this year for the producers program and would like some help. Will you please help me with a few things ? This would really help with my application.

Thank You.


----------



## Ron (Mar 14, 2015)

Ilovefilms said:


> I got my acceptance to AFI today!  I got the email this morning and a call from the Dean!  I am so shocked.  I applied just for shits and grins cause I know how hard it is to get in... and I can't believe I got in!


Quick question, did you interview for AFI or did they just send you the acceptance letter?


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2015)

To all of you who applied in 2014.... we have a new Film School Review system on the site and this is AFI's listing:

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/american-film-institute.5/

I'm sure that the current applicants would love to hear what you think about the school. Plus Chapman is currently the top rated film school on the site... You can't let that stand right? 

I hope you like the new feature on the site. Let me know what you think.


----------

